# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post A picture of your Favorite Birdseye maple

## Mandolin

I have seen so many pretty mandolin backs. One of my favorite maples is birdseye. It is tied with quilted maple. I like this ellis

----------


## Mandolin

Collings

----------


## Steve-o

Oh, I like that Colling.  Here's my Poe:

----------


## woodwizard

I thought John Gathright did a pretty good job picking out some beautiful Birdseye Maple on one of his F5's here.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Here is a pretty wild Arches that popped up here a while back.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Dudenbostel...

----------


## Chris Biorkman

If I remember correctly, Tom Ellis said that the above back was silver maple, not quite birdseye, not quite quilt. I also heard someone call it bubble maple a few weeks ago in an Ellis thread. Anyways, it looks really cool, but I've never seen it on anything other than a few of Tom's mandolins.

The other pics in the thread are more representative of birdseye as most people know it. I've heard some people say that birdseye mandolins sound pretty tight at first and that they take a long time to open up. I'm not sure if that is the case, as I have never owned one. They sure do look pretty nice.

----------


## frankenstein

:Coffee:

----------


## mandopete

Birdseye Maple = Mando Porn

 :Smile:

----------


## Don

Posted in another thread. My Old Wave oval hole #369.

----------


## Steve Perry

My Sumi...

----------


## Rod_Neep

> Dudenbostel...
>  
> __________________
> Chris .


Now _THAT'S_ what I consider to be great birdseye maple Chris!

Rod

----------


## mzuch

Newson F5

----------


## Michael Wolf

Lyon & Healy Style B

----------


## buckhorn

here is my #3 Buckhorn....great sound and James Hall very happy....still have enough from the board for two more backs......keith

----------


## Mandolin

that's a beautiful Buckhorn #3!

----------


## djidaho

This is a "Clark" oval out of his last batch.  I think he called it a fishbone birdseye or something.  First time pic poster so here goes.
Dave

----------


## man dough nollij

DJ,

Can you see the gremlin face in the figure? The points are the ears.

Woo-Ooooh!

----------


## oldwave maker

Duc's C#- the backwood was cut in the late 70's in maine, spent a quarter century in a tin shed in Truth or Consequences, New Improved Mexico, the sidewood was salvaged by Spruce from an 1880's floor in the northwest:

----------


## djidaho

No "man dough", I didn't till you mentioned it.  Whooo hoo

----------


## bluegrassforme

Custom by Darren Craig
la diabla

----------


## Steve-o

> Duc's C#- the backwood was cut in the late 70's in maine, spent a quarter century in a tin shed in Truth or Consequences, New Improved Mexico, the sidewood was salvaged by Spruce from an 1880's floor in the northwest:


Bill - That's crazy gorgeous.  I sure admire your work.

----------


## Out in the Woods

My Poe

----------


## man dough nollij

Here's a Vessel from Greg Boyd's site. They're calling it birdseye, but it looks more like tiny quilting. Pretty cool.

----------


## kjell

I've got a nice fiddle with some figure in the back, and some sentimental value to boot. Not the best lighting.

----------


## buckhorn

missed the last post of the picture....this is number three

----------


## Michael Cameron

I would love to post a pic of a Birdseye Red Diamond F5 I USED to have;but,photobucket is spankin my pp.

Anyroad,it looked more like the maple on that fiddle than any of the other pics. Not really high count/concentrated eyes of the bird.

LOVE the Birdseye pics! Thanks to ALL!

----------


## Mandolin

mike, you have had so many nice mandolins! I'll take one off your hands! you can't possibly play them all everyday. Haha did you get your cd yet?

----------


## Don Grieser

Why put the birdseye on the back where no one will see it? Gavin Baird A4 headstock with Russian handpainted ceramic medallion inlay.

----------


## G. Fisher

1986 Duff 

You have to look close but it's there.

----------


## JEStanek

Don, Gavin has a cool aesthetic!  Thanks for that.

Jamie

----------


## D.E.Williams

> Here's a Vessel from Greg Boyd's site. They're calling it birdseye, but it looks more like tiny quilting. Pretty cool.



That's quilt alright, not birdseye.




> This is a "Clark" oval out of his last batch.  I think he called it a fishbone birdseye or something.  First time pic poster so here goes.
> Dave


A wood vendor I know calls that figure "Angel Stair".  Looks sort of like stairs in clouds or something.  Nice looking quilt pattern.

----------


## Amandalyn

Here' the back of my Poe headstock

----------


## mandolinbill1949

> 1986 Duff 
> 
> You have to look close but it's there.


Looks more like quillted maple to me.

----------


## Jake Wildwood

> Posted in another thread. My Old Wave oval hole #369.


Wow, I love that!

----------


## Michael Cameron

Not really my favorite;but,Birdseye nonehtheless,a la MacRostie.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Beautiful mandolins.  That Dudenbostel...wow.

----------


## mandopete

*N.F.I.*

This one is currently posted in the classifieds.  It's built by Fletcher Brock and if it's the same one he had at Wintergrass there is a matching Birdseye maple pickguard (on the front side).

----------


## Michael Cameron

Chi Chi uaua.

I saw the F. Brock listed in the classifieds.

That's what I'm talkin about. 

woof

----------


## Steve-o

Whew.  That Brock is gorgeous.  It would make a nice complement to my A. Here's another photo of my A showing the birdseye pick guard.

----------


## kyblue

That is a hot looking Brock backside!

Paula

 :Smile:

----------


## woodwizard

There is some seriously gorgeous birdseye on this thread. Wow!

----------


## Bob DeVellis

An oldie but a goodie:  1913 Vega cylinder-back mandola (Model 307).

----------


## Michael Cameron

1913 Vega. Aww,man. Sorry,can't see the screen...verklempt,I am.

That just about does it;don't it?  

Just dreamy.

1913;I somehow wound up with a half-dozen 1913 oval-holers. About 4 years before WWI   !  TITANIC!

LOVE the "oldies". 

Thanks for the pic of the Vega. I'll be checking back on it to make sure it's still there.    :Chicken:

----------


## frankenstein

finished..

----------


## Michael Cameron

Not sure how much more ah kin take!

Mr.Stein,is that a short-scale? (please say no...) 

I think it'd be OK to show the front/side/closeups;if you want to.

Always wanted a birdseye guitar.  

Nice.

----------


## mandolinbill1949

I love that birds eye!

----------


## frankenstein

> Not sure how much more ah kin take!
> 
> Mr.Stein,is that a short-scale? (please say no...) 
> 
> I think it'd be OK to show the front/side/closeups;if you want to.
> 
> Always wanted a birdseye guitar.  
> 
> Nice.


Michael, since you asked so nicely... TAKE THIS.. scale 24/3/4" braz fretboard and bridge, englemann top. Would make a nice partner to Fletchers mando wouldn't it ??          :Wink:

----------


## Michael Cameron

Oh,that's naughty.

OK,"I'LL TAKE IT!" 

Just tell me where to send ALL my other worldly possessions. (Do you like hand-made cutlery,hi-tech watches,guns,canes,gold coins...?)

Running for GAS-EX... :Redface:

----------


## Pete Braccio

Oy! Trying to get my heart beat regular again.

Pete

----------


## frankenstein

ha ha..

----------


## Michael Cameron

At the risk of being labeled a hijacker,please,frankenstein,gimme the skinny on that guitar.

I can't read the headstock clearly;"Frankenstein" ?

Please give what details you may.

----------


## frankenstein

oh alright then, now we return to our scheduled program...

----------


## Bluedragon

before dye

After dye without finish

----------


## frankenstein

for anyone who cares to listen.. michael ???

----------


## Michael Cameron

Mr. Stein,I VERY much want to listen;but,my superduper apple won't let me play/download your music. :Mad: 

Nice pic!

----------


## Chris Keth

> Mr. Stein,I VERY much want to listen;but,my superduper apple won't let me play/download your music.
> 
> Nice pic!


I've got a mac, too, and it downloaded for me in the form "File_Name.mp3.html". If you rename it and remove the ".html" so it reads as a regular .mp3 file it will play in itunes. It did for me, at least.

----------


## mandomaniac

Here's a few spots before your eyes.....this is a blonde I did a bit back.

----------


## mandomaniac

OK....let's put it in perspective....

----------


## trevor

Mowry f5

----------


## LeonEvans

Janish F5N

----------


## brown akers

Someone bought the Vessel A-5 Deluxe from Greg boyd's a few months ago - Birdseye back and sides - come on, I know your out there! Let's see a picture of it , o.k.? I heard one being played on Youtube like it - really bright and punchy and well , loud. How's it sound? I think you have made a wise purchase. Mandomaniac that's some pretty stuff there,and the Janish, Oh, My.

----------


## amowry

Here's a one-piece I'm working on.

----------


## Michael Cameron

Andrew,
   THAT'S my favorite...ever.
Seriously.
Great lines on the mandolin.

I like everything except your choice of strap button. You could hang it from the ceiling with that thing!

Very heavy wow-factor on that one. (Sold?)

Regards,
Mike

wow

----------


## amowry

Thanks Mike! Yep, sold, but it could be faithfully reproduced  :Wink:

----------


## mandomania7923

top notch Mr. Mowry, Top notch

----------


## Don Grieser

Now that's an endpin that won't fall out.  :Grin:  Seriously, that's spectacular. Hope I get to play one some day.

----------


## D.E.Williams

Here's a few shots of a guitar built by luthier Steve Spodaryk.  It's a replica of an old Stauffer inspired Martin guitar from 1834.
I just thought you folks might enjoy a seriously nice instrument...and yes, it sounds amazing and plays like a dream.  Still available too, if I recall.

----------


## frankenstein

That's tasty..

----------


## viv

> Here's a one-piece I'm working on.


an lo, a light shone upon and all 'round the instrument; angels in heaven declared "it is good", and the peasants rejoiced.

lawd have _mercy_.............

----------


## frankenstein

Thanks to Joe Caruso for the pics..A very nice Sumi / Monte -4...

----------


## mandolirius

This is a cool thread. Someone should get a quilted thread going. I would, but both mine are flame.

----------


## man dough nollij

> This is a cool thread. Someone should get a quilted thread going. I would, but both mine are flame.



Flaming quilt?

----------


## frankenstein

Someone should get a quilted thread going. 

O.K.

----------


## frankenstein

heres another, it's much better letting the pictures do the talkin'.. :Wink:

----------


## Steevarino

That Sumi/Monte-4 gets my vote for "Most Favorite Non-F-Shaped Soundhole".

----------


## frankenstein

Steve, a few more just for you.. I don't know why we don't call them Orville hole mandolins..        :Disbelief:

----------


## mandomania7923

That is my favorite mandolin EVER! No, It is tied with Poe number 5! Favorite Oval hole

----------


## man dough nollij

What is that, Frank?  :Disbelief:

----------


## frankenstein

> What is that, Frank?


AWESOME... :Cool:

----------


## mandomania7923

Sumi, Check the previous page. But franks summary works too

----------


## F5G WIZ

Out Of The Woods Haven't seen that Poe before, Andy must be behind on his webpage updates.  Do you have any more pictures of #28?

----------


## Steevarino

Sweet!!!  Thanks for sharing.  If all goes well on the buffing wheels, I may be able to post a picture or two of a current birdseye Traveler mandolin I am close to finished with.  

Give me a day or two...

----------


## trevor

Fletcher Brock F5

----------


## Steevarino

OK, I had this one all packed for Merlefest, then I remembered that I said I'd try to throw some pictures of it here, so here you go, RedLine Traveler No. 0030, just strung up today, and Merlefest bound.  Stop by and see me if you want to flog this one and a few other brand new builds.  VFW Campground, Space 10.

----------


## frankenstein

Gil

----------


## DerTiefster

The quartering view of the heel and back is of a Flatiron 3MB Octave I never bought but probably should have, and the other is of a Flatiron 3MB mandola I did buy and later sold to enable a Flatiron 3K octave purchase.  I saw very few pancake mandolins here with birdseye maple, aside from Steve's very pretty example just a couple of posts up and a year and a half earlier.

I do have a very pretty quilted maple mandola now.  While it -is- my favorite and likely to remain so for a long time, it isn't -quite- birdseye, and I'm not certain the viewership here would stoop to look it over.

----------

